# history of m3 vents.........



## fnvr6t (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm trying to find out about these vents. are these OEM or aftermarket? what year did these vents show up on m3's. are these just clip ons, one piece?? any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

OE...E46. Yes, probably clip in.


----------

